# Wanted: Western UltraMount Truck Mount for 2008-Present F250/350/etc. F250



## RJPerry (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi Looking for a Western UltraMount truck mount to fit a 2012 Ford F250. I believe the Western part number for the kit is 31269-1 and it covers F-250/350/450/550 from 2008 to present. I will pay for shipping.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

@LapeerLandscape had a whole truckside a few weeks ago.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I have one. Great condition. Used one season. I do not have any of the nuts/bolts though. 304-639-2199


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@1olddogtwo - you still have yours?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> @1olddogtwo - you still have yours?


No, I sold as a package with my MVP3 last week to one of my shops, needless to say I got top dollar. I'll still have a mount a 17+ and some wiring.

Thanks for thought.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

1olddogtwo said:


> No, I sold as a package with my MVP3 last week to one of my shops, needless to say I got top dollar. I'll still have a mount a 17+ and some wiring.
> 
> Thanks for thought.


If you still have that mount for the 2017 + Superduty, I'd be interested. Ultra mount? Or ultra mount 2?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Scott Taylor said:


> If you still have that mount for the 2017 + Superduty, I'd be interested. Ultra mount? Or ultra mount 2?


Truck mount is the same from 1 to 2 and will mount both plows.
Plow side is completely different design from 1 to 2, but still mount to same truck mounts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Scott Taylor said:


> If you still have that mount for the 2017 + Superduty, I'd be interested. Ultra mount? Or ultra mount 2?


Yeah, it's on my 2018 currently. I'll be pull everything off this week once I return from South Dakota.

I should have both headlight adapters available too.

It fits either, where you located at?


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

1olddogtwo said:


> Yeah, it's on my 2018 currently. I'll be pull everything off this week once I return from South Dakota.
> 
> I should have both headlight adapters available too.
> 
> It fits either, where you located at?


let me know what you want for it. Im located in Wheeling, WV 26003. Commercial address for shipping.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Scott Taylor said:


> let me know what you want for it. Im located in Wheeling, WV 26003. Commercial address for shipping.


 You could try storks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Scott Taylor said:


> If you still have that mount for the 2017 + Superduty, I'd be interested. Ultra mount? Or ultra mount 2?


long story short is I'm leaving South Dakota for the second time this week for Chicago. I'm having my truck dropped to my house this afternoon. I'm going to strip it tomorrow and I'm actually headed to Washington DC Saturday afternoon. If you're still interested shoot me a PM and I can possibly meet you Sunday in Virginia.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I live in Wheeling, West Virginia (not Virginia). I am 120 miles due east of Columbus, Ohio and 50 miles South West of Pittsburgh, PA. I’m in the northern panhandle of WV. If your traveling though here let me know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

How much money?


----------



## RJPerry (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi. I am also interested if Scott does not take it. Please let me know.
Thanks

Rob


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

RJPerry said:


> Hi. I am also interested if Scott does not take it. Please let me know.
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Sorry, I hooked up with Scott on Sunday and he bought it.

Scott, it was good to meet you. Feel free to reach out if you have questions on the install.


----------

